# whats the deal with etisalat today.



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

they have someone gungho in there blocked sites department today.

google
dubbizzle
ect....

wtf


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

move to du


----------



## StephenM (Dec 3, 2008)

I noticed that, they have blocked Dubizzel!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No they haven't they all work fine for me....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

None the aforementioned sites are blocked. You lot do jump to conclusions sometimes. 

Etisalat is having problems today, so their usual practice to to restrict access to various sites and services that have heavy traffic.


-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

well arent they a bunch of retarded gerbil nut sandwhiches. 
its been conclusified


----------

